# Enjoy an accelerated path to Select Plus status



## nomis (Jul 6, 2010)

You've enjoyed Select Plus status over the past year. Now here's a boost to help you get there again - with a 50% bonus on all points earned on Amtrak® travel that counts toward status. When you travel between July 6 and September 4, 2010, you're achieving tier status at an accelerated pace. Make sure to register for this unique chance to re-qualify for Select Plus status and all the benefits that come with it:

* Unlimited access to all ClubAcela®, Amtrak Metropolitan Lounge® and First class lounges

* Select Plus-only redemption opportunities for airline miles, hotel points, Audience Rewards® and experiential rewards

* Priority customer service and reservation numbers

* And much more

... Targeted ?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 6, 2010)

I think it is!




Mine only had a 25% bonus!



(But I'm only Select!)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 6, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I think it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only a crazy booking system would give any incentive to a full-time traveler like you! :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Jul 6, 2010)

Must be targeted.

I've had Select Plus status since even before they actually called it Select Plus status. Last year, thanks to a major downturn in my business, was the first year that I didn't qualify for Select +.  I only managed to squeak over the line to Select status for this year.

I didn't get that offer.


----------



## jis (Jul 7, 2010)

I just hit Select this year and within a week got the offer for Select Plus! Don't know if it is targeted, but it appears that it is.


----------



## nomis (Jul 7, 2010)

Needless to say, i think my July will be filled with quick Keystone turns and happy hours in Ardmore


----------



## amamba (Jul 7, 2010)

H just hit select this week and didn't get any of these emails that you are all talking about with any bonus points or a promotion


----------



## NJCoastExp (Jul 7, 2010)

Targeted. I got one today. I am going to be a very happy rail rider.


----------



## jis (Jul 8, 2010)

NJCoastExp said:


> Targeted. I got one today. I am going to be a very happy rail rider.


Yep. I am celebrating this weekend by doing an Acela point run to collect 1500 Select Plus qualifying points.

As a result of this promo, I will be Select Plus for 2011 by the end of August!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 8, 2010)

I got double the points and I'm only Select.

I think all S and S+ members were hit with a targeted promo and, at random, point amounts and/or percents were awarded.


----------



## amamba (Jul 9, 2010)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> I got double the points and I'm only Select.
> 
> I think all S and S+ members were hit with a targeted promo and, at random, point amounts and/or percents were awarded.


But my H hit select on July 5th and didn't receive an email. And the emails went out on July 6th it sounds like? Maybe because they pulled the data from the database for the emails before the weekend or something. Or they took everyone with S or S+ status as of June 30th?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 9, 2010)

I didn't hit Select last year until 12/25, and never received any offers. For all the years prior, I was a lowly peon!


----------



## rrdude (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone had the points post yet? Doesn't look like there is any qualifier of any kind........Other than to register......

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

You don't just travel. You go above and beyond. A gift of 1,500 bonus points. You've already reached Select status.

Dear Jerry,

What's the best way to thank our best members? With a gift of bonus points and by welcoming you back to Select status in 2011. In appreciation of your loyalty, we're adding 1,500 bonus points to your balance. You can use these points however you want:

* Free Amtrak® travel

* Travel upgrades

* Car rental and hotel certificates

* Gift certificates to retailers like Barnes & Noble, Lowe's, Macy's, Starbucks Coffee and more

Register now.

Your 2010 status and credentials will remain in effect through February 2011; your new 2011 Select credentials will arrive in February.

We appreciate your continued loyalty and truly value you as a member. Thank you from all of us at Amtrak Guest Rewards®.

Sincerely,

Michael Blakey

Senior Director, Loyalty Marketing

Terms and Conditions:

This special gift is limited to the member and member number to whom this offer was communicated. You must register for this promotion by September 4, 2010 in order to receive the gift. Register online or by calling 1-888-707-6600, using registration code 70410.


----------



## jacorbett70 (Jul 25, 2010)

rrdude said:


> Anyone had the points post yet? Doesn't look like there is any qualifier of any kind........Other than to register......



The 70810 confirmation I got said the bonus points would count towards re-qualifying for Select Plus (not necessarily for Select). The first points posted as bonus and did not add to my "rail" points. I suppose those who got a similar promo for Select will find the points only counting towards the 5K and would need a full 10K points for Select+?

_07/21/2010 Amtrak Travel (7/10 Philadelphia - Newark NJ) 100_

_07/21/2010 Bonus Select Plus Tier Bonus 50_

_07/22/2010 Bonus- 70810 - 50% Bonus Promo 50_

_# of rail points went up from 4000 to 4100, # needed for Select reduced from 1000 to 900 _


----------



## AlanB (Jul 27, 2010)

That's normal for this type of promotion from AGR. Any time they do this type of promo it requires manual intervention on the part of AGR to promote those who do qualify for the new status based upon the double points. It never shows in the online indicator.


----------



## jason (Aug 1, 2010)

i had got the email the day my wife left to go to seattle and im olny 2300 railpoints before requalifing for select plus


----------

